
Show HN: Startup Catalyst – Annual Mission from Australia to Silicon Valley - ghiculescu
http://www.startupcatalyst.com.au
======
ghiculescu
I went on this trip last year, it was fantastic. This year's apllications are
open now. Happy to answer any questions relating to the trip, Queensland tech
scene, what we thought of the Valley, or anything else.

~~~
danieltillett
What was the outcome for the companies involved?

To save people the time this is the tl/dr:

The 20 participants selected to take part will receive: \- Return airfares
from Brisbane to San Francisco \- Ten nights accommodation in San Francisco \-
Participation in all events

To be eligible to apply you must be: \- Aged 18 to 25 \- A Queensland resident
\- A capable programmer \- Willing to share your experiences with the wider
community upon return.

~~~
ghiculescu
It was a bunch of individuals, not companies, that went along. A few of us
were at startups too, but most of the people who went along were students.

Outcomes - one guy from the trip is now in Paris at the NUMA accelerator, a
few people got jobs at local startups, a few got more corporate jobs, some are
still studying, some are still doing their startups, and some I haven't seen
since we got back. Queensland's a big place so it's hard to get everyone in
the same room.

